# What's the deal with Beans?



## Denise1952 (Feb 11, 2018)

I cook beans once in awhile, love them!  But most of the time they don't give me any injurious exhilation (gas) nthego:

Then, about 3 weeks ago, I felt like I was poisoned from a batch I made, the same exact way and all!  Now I want beans again but afraid that will happen again.  I wonder if it's the beans, or me


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 11, 2018)

In my youth, I spent over a decade as a vegetarian. Lots of beans, still love them. Best way to avoid the gas effect, is to add a half teaspoon of dry mustard to a large pot of beans. Nullifies the problem.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 11, 2018)

I'll try that, thank you


----------



## hearlady (Feb 11, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> In my youth, I spent over a decade as a vegetarian. Lots of beans, still love them. Best way to avoid the gas effect, is to add a half teaspoon of dry mustard to a large pot of beans. Nullifies the problem.


I never heard that. Good tip, thanks Shalimar


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 11, 2018)

I love navy beans cooked with the meat of smoked ham hocks.  Put a little vinegar on 'em and lemme at 'em!


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 11, 2018)

AZ Jim said:


> I love navy beans cooked with the meat of smoked ham hocks.  Put a little vinegar on 'em and lemme at 'em!



Ok, there's another I can try, thank you


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 11, 2018)

They say if you soak them overnight and then dump out that water in the morning, the gas effect will be much less.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Feb 11, 2018)

And also if you put a teaspoon of baking soda in the beans while you're cooking them, it kills whatever causes the flatulence.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 11, 2018)

We often buy  Bush's  canned  beans (Usually the regular kind)  and luv 'em.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 11, 2018)

Smiling Jane said:


> And also if you put a teaspoon of baking soda in the beans while you're cooking them, it kills whatever causes the flatulence.


 I saw that somewhere I think but will be sure I have it on my "list of things to try"



Falcon said:


> We often buy  Bush's  canned  beans (Usually the regular kind)  and luv 'em.



I love the Bush Baked Beans.  Still buy those for potlucks/picnics I'd like to learn to bake my own but for now, it's Bush Beans for metoo Falcon


----------



## retiredtraveler (Feb 11, 2018)

Smiling Jane said:


> And also if you put a teaspoon of baking soda in the beans while you're cooking them, it kills whatever causes the flatulence.



That's way too much soda (you only use a pinch), and there is evidence (sometimes disputed) that baking soda reduces the B-vitamins. The most recommended way (which SeaBreeze posted) is to soak the beans overnight, then dump the water and rinse the beans. Then you cook with whatever method you like.
    I've never seen a reference to dry mustard helping with reduction of gas. Of course, you can always purchase Beano.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 11, 2018)

Well, this was  never brought up:  IF you're  ALONE,  flatulence  is a lot of fun!!

Next time it happens,  I'll betcha you'll laugh.


----------



## IKE (Feb 11, 2018)

There ain't nothing better than a big bowl of pinto beans and a slice of cornbread.


----------



## twinkles (Feb 12, 2018)

the more you toot the better you feel lets have beans at every meal---lol


----------



## Smiling Jane (Feb 12, 2018)

retiredtraveler said:


> That's way too much soda (you only use a pinch), and there is evidence (sometimes disputed) that baking soda reduces the B-vitamins.



Thanks, but no thanks. I make huge pots of beans. I'll continue using the teaspoon, which has never created any problems.

ETA: I like to soak beans overnight, but too often I don't remember.


----------



## Senex (Feb 14, 2018)

My Granny believed that putting five sprigs of Savory herb in the water (before you bring it to a boil and dump in the beans) will nullify the gas. It definitely improves the taste, but not sure about the gas. Before I started taking Nexium, I used 'Beano':
http://www.beanogas.com/anti-gas-pills/beano-tablets/
It worked good for me.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 19, 2018)

IKE said:


> There ain't nothing better than a big bowl of pinto beans and a slice of cornbread.
> 
> 
> View attachment 48441


"The more ya toot the better ya feel, let's eat beans for every meal."


----------



## Roadwarrior (Feb 22, 2018)

Now that I've been including more beans in my diet for various reasons, I come to one conclusion.  I'm not pretending to be a bean snob, but I had decided that maybe I should prepare my own from scratch.  36 hours later after soaking, adding seasonings & keeping constant watch that they don't overcook I decided to let the professionals handle the process & I'll simply choose whatever bean I like from my grocer shelf.  GA-SHOOKS! they are a challenge!  It is so much easier to open a can drain/rinse & heat the already softened edible contents rather than waste the time & effort to do my own.  At less than a dollar a can, I can have enough for 2-3 meals & avoid the storage problems & freezer or fridge space. Thank you very much.  I also like sauce on my steak.  I'll leave the BS to the purists.


----------



## Senex (Feb 22, 2018)

Roadwarrior said:


> Now that I've been including more beans in my diet for various reasons, I come to one conclusion.  I'm not pretending to be a bean snob, but I had decided that maybe I should prepare my own from scratch.  36 hours later after soaking, adding seasonings & keeping constant watch that they don't overcook I decided to let the professionals handle the process & I'll simply choose whatever bean I like from my grocer shelf.  GA-SHOOKS! they are a challenge!  It is so much easier to open a can drain/rinse & heat the already softened edible contents rather than waste the time & effort to do my own.  At less than a dollar a can, I can have enough for 2-3 meals & avoid the storage problems & freezer or fridge space. Thank you very much.  I also like sauce on my steak.  I'll leave the BS to the purists.



You're using the old-style method my Granny used to make beans....time consuming and patience taxing. Twenty years ago I learned the easy way to do it, and its nearly foolproof. Open up a package of beans, dump them into a big bowl, sort through them to make sure there are no pebbles, then dump them into a roaster like:
https://www.walmart.com/ip/COLUMBIAN-HOME-PRODUCTS-6106-4LB-Black-Oval-Roaster/27456729
Add in a diced onion, & three sprigs fresh Savory (if you can find it). Add in the meat. I use leftover baked ham & the ham juice (gelatin actually), as much as you want. If you don't have any ham around, add in a package of hickory-smoked bacon (cut into 2-inch pieces), and a package of smoked ham hocks or salt pork or pigs feet. Add in enough water to barely cover the meat. Seal the roaster in aluminum foil, put on the lid, put in oven, and slow bake at 325 degree for 2 or 3 hours. Pull it out and check it after 2 hours to be sure it don't need more water, and put it back for another hour if needed. You ain't gonna find nothing like that in no can! The only difficult part of this recipe is getting the ham hocks or pigs feet out without falling apart, and spreading little bones throughout (I call them teeth killers), and this is how you solve that:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spider_(utensil)
Don't forget to pull the meat and pork skin off the bones of the hocks or pigs feet, and return it to the beans.


----------

